# Passaggio a Unicode UTF-8: tastiera a meta' [!RISOLTO]

## Fuzzo

Salve a tutti!  :Smile: 

Ho seguito passo passo questa guida per passare la mia Gentoo a UTF-8, sperando di sistemare una volta per tutte le lettere accentate ma e' successo un disastro!

- Non funziona piu' la combinazione CTRL+ALT+n per passare da una console all'altra;

- Non funzionano piu' (letteralmente: se premo non succede nulla) i tasti corrispondenti alle lettere accentate;

- ALTGR+(0|?) non mi fa piu' la tilde, comodissima per indicare la home directory;

- Vedo ??? in bash e ? riquadrato in Firefox in luogo delle lettere accentate.

Che faccio?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Questo è strano; comunque, i problemi che riporti sono correlabili a due problemi diversi:Problemi di keymap della tastieraProblemi di codificaComincia con il dirci quale keymap usi e l'output di locale{, -a}.

Ciao.

----------

## Fuzzo

Grazie dell'attenzione!

Ecco quanto richiesto:

```
Dell5150 ~ # locale

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=it_IT.UTF-8

Dell5150 ~ # locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.utf8

it_IT

it_IT@euro

it_IT.utf8

POSIX

```

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Dell5150 ~ # locale
> 
> ...

 Non so se cambi qualcosa, ma nella prima "UTF-8" è maiuscola ma nelle definizioni dei locales è "utf8". Prova a correggere e riavviare.

Non ci hai detto se il problema te lo da' solo in X o solo in console o entrambi; nel caso sia solo in console, copia il contenuto del file /etc/conf.d/keymap.

Ciao.

----------

## Fuzzo

Grazie del supporto!

Il problema si verifica in entrambi gli envoronment X e console   :Confused: 

Effettivamente è strano: locale -a dove prende le info? In locale.gen ho solo UTF-8 maiuscola  :Sad: 

locales-gen inoltre mi ha detto di eliminare il file locales.build e tenere solo locale.gen  :Smile: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Grazie del supporto!
> 
> Il problema si verifica in entrambi gli envoronment X e console  

 Mmh, male. Per X, devi controllare le impostazioni in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Per la console, torno a dire che non posso aiutarti se non mi indichi che keymap e che estensioni usi.

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Effettivamente è strano: locale -a dove prende le info? In locale.gen ho solo UTF-8 maiuscola 
> 
> locales-gen inoltre mi ha detto di eliminare il file locales.build e tenere solo locale.gen 

 E' anche probabile che siano le stesse glibc a filtrare il nome, anche se mi sembra molto strano.

Ciao.

----------

## Fuzzo

/etc/conf.d/keymap

```
KEYMAP="it"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="euro"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

Scusa il ritardo... se ti serve qualsiasi altra informazione non hai che da chiedere.

La mia Gentoo è diventata inutilizzabile  :Sad: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Sinceramente non saprei cosa consigliarti. Mi sembra un problema assurdo e io non saprei dove mettere mano.

L'unica cosa che posso consigliarti è perderci un po' di tempo con le guide ufficiali e controllare tutte le impostazioni che riguardino la tastiera, le keymaps e i locales; un altro passaggio fondamentale potrebbe essere 'emerge -e world'.

Ciao.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

in/etc/rc.conf hai modificato UNICODE su yes?

----------

## Fuzzo

Si, è importato su YES  :Sad: 

Questo mi smonta un po'... pensavo di aver saltato qualche passaggio ma le guide le ho lette e rilette e non c'è nulla che non abbia fatto. Ho cercato in /etc/ tutti i file con "utf8" ma il risultato è stato deludente.

Mi accingerò al più presto a fare un rollback di tutto.

Grazie in ogni caso del vostro supporto, se troverò problemi nel rollback farò affidamento a questo post  :Smile: 

P.S.: "utf8" però è il default NLS nel nuovo kernel... mmh... idee dell'ultimo minuto?

----------

## Fuzzo

ATTENZIONE!

Non e' vero quello che ho detto precedentemente!

Tutti i sintomi che ho descritto si verificano SOLO SU X, non su console liscia che funziona pressoche' perfettamente, tranne per i messaggi:

```

keymap0 : permission denied

keymap1 : permission denied

(cut)

```

.

La sezione di xorg.conf dedicata alla tastiera e' la seguente:

 *Quote:*   

> # Tastiera
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>     Identifier "Keyboard1"
> ...

 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # Tastiera
> 
> ...

 Prova a sostituire le tue impostazioni con queste:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "keyboard"

    Option      "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

    Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "it"

EndSection
```

Ciao.

----------

## Fuzzo

Grande!   :Very Happy: 

Funziona perfettamente!

Adesso discriminerò se era il driver o la XkbRule!

Non ho l'UTF-8 ma almeno va la tastiera!  :Smile: 

----------

